# Considering 1995 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe



## Mainiac

Hi All,

I'm new here.  I came across this site while researching a 1995 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe.  I just started a couch to 5K program and was looking for something active to do on the off days and now that the weather here in Maine is sort of starting to warm up I thought biking would be good.  I starting looking at bikes on-line and really liked the Beach Cruiser style.  I went to my local bike shop today and they first had me look at comfort and hybrid bikes and they were nice but I really wanted to try out a cruiser so the owner brought out this Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe.  He bought it off someone in the early 2000's and eventually sold it and that person recently traded it back in.  I really loved the looks of it and also enjoyed riding it.  He is asking $250 and the price is firm.  It looks in really good condition though some of the decals are a little beat up and peeling.

I just wanted to get your thoughts on if you feel it is worth $250.  Also, is there anything specific I should check on the bike if I go back to purchase it?  I've included a couple pictures I took.

Thanks!


----------



## phantom

I have had about a dozen of the Classic Cruisers over the past ten years. There are many varieties. Some with locking forks, long front fender and big block pedals and phantom style black seats. The worst are the ones with a non Schwinn springer yoke and allen head stems. The one you are looking at is in between the two. I would pay the $250 for it but I'm a flipper. The fork and tank are worth $150..... I'd say go for it. ( I have never seen that tread design tire )


----------



## GTs58

The price seems to be in the ball park, and over all lower than the three that have recently sold on eBay.
Unusual tires on that one. They look beefy compared to the Schwinn tires.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-SCHWI...894215?hash=item1a46bc48c7:g:WzAAAOSwmOdaoGeV

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-SCHWI...919522?hash=item28545aa922:g:MQMAAOSwubFadn5~

https://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-10...268447?hash=item362d3df25f:g:hO8AAOSwnsRaYmqe


----------



## Xlobsterman

Mainiac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new here.  I came across this site while researching a 1995 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe.  I just started a couch to 5K program and was looking for something active to do on the off days and now that the weather here in Maine is sort of starting to warm up I thought biking would be good.  I starting looking at bikes on-line and really liked the Beach Cruiser style.  I went to my local bike shop today and they first had me look at comfort and hybrid bikes and they were nice but I really wanted to try out a cruiser so the owner brought out this Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe.  He bought it off someone in the early 2000's and eventually sold it and that person recently traded it back in.  I really loved the looks of it and also enjoyed riding it.  He is asking $250 and the price is firm.  It looks in really good condition though some of the decals are a little beat up and peeling.
> 
> I just wanted to get your thoughts on if you feel it is worth $250.  Also, is there anything specific I should check on the bike if I go back to purchase it?  I've included a couple pictures I took.
> 
> Thanks!




If you decide not to buy it let me know where the shop is so I can get it. I am in Maine also!


----------



## Freqman1

I prefer vintage but if you're just looking for something to exercise with then it really doesn't matter. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker

i have nos schwinn white wall tires that these crusiers came with new


----------



## Mainiac

Thanks for the replies everyone, they are much appreciated.

After I looked at the Schwinn in the morning I went back in the afternoon with a bike to get an estimate on trading in or tuning up.  It was a 1997 Haro Escape mountain bike that was silver with a lot of purple accents.  He took one look at it and told me not to trade it in.  He said to list it on eBay for$250-$275 and that I'd have no problem selling it.  Well, I have no interest in shipping a bike to someone so I instead listed it on CL for $250.  I got an offer for $175 and said I'd take $200 because honestly I just wanted to sell it to put the money toward the Schwinn.  The buyer just left with it.  Considering I was just hoping for $100 trading it in I'm very happy.

So long story short I'll be heading back to the bike shop on Monday to buy the Schwinn (sorry Xlobsterman )

The tires aren't the original and I wish they were white walls (though they do have white accents) but he said he put them on as they were a good fit for a smoother ride but still have decent traction.  I may see how much it would cost to put on white walls.

Anyone have any suggestions for a good style of helmet for using with a Cruiser?


----------



## phantom

I haven't had a helmet on since we went to battle stations in 1966


----------



## GTs58

<----------------------------------- Ya, I bet that would mess up your hair.   lol


phantom said:


> I haven't had a helmet on since we went to battle stations in 1966


----------



## phantom

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 784106  <----------------------------------- Ya, I bet that would mess up your hair.   lol



I got out in November of 66 and it didn't look like that until maybe early 68


----------



## Rollo

... If you get it you'll like it ... They ride quite nice! ... A guy around the block from me sold me this '95 model ...
... When my 88 year old neighbor inquired about it .. I gave it to him for what I had in it just to get him out riding again! ...
... Here's a pic of the original tires that came on mine ...


----------



## spoker

Rollo said:


> ... If you get it you'll like it ... They ride quite nice! ... A guy around the block from me sold me this '95 model ...
> ... When my 88 year old neighbor inquired about it .. I gave it to him for what I had in it just to get him out riding again! ...
> ... Here's a pic of the original tires that came on mine ...View attachment 784148
> View attachment 784146
> 
> View attachment 784147



yep those are the tires i have,their new old stock


----------



## phantom

The Blue one is a step up model.....Duck tail fenders, right length on the front for a headlight and the fork most likely has the plug for a lock.


----------



## 2jakes

Mainiac said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a good style of helmet for using with a Cruiser?




I don’t have any specific knowledge on which style is a good, but it is a very smart idea that
you have decided to wear a helmet. Don’t ever take for granted drivers...give them the
 right-of-way especially the ones driving while talking or texting.


----------



## Mainiac

I picked up the bike today.  Now if it would just warm up so I wouldn't have to wear 5 layers to be warm riding it!

Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## frank 81

Mainiac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new here.  I came across this site while researching a 1995 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe.  I just started a couch to 5K program and was looking for something active to do on the off days and now that the weather here in Maine is sort of starting to warm up I thought biking would be good.  I starting looking at bikes on-line and really liked the Beach Cruiser style.  I went to my local bike shop today and they first had me look at comfort and hybrid bikes and they were nice but I really wanted to try out a cruiser so the owner brought out this Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe.  He bought it off someone in the early 2000's and eventually sold it and that person recently traded it back in.  I really loved the looks of it and also enjoyed riding it.  He is asking $250 and the price is firm.  It looks in really good condition though some of the decals are a little beat up and peeling.
> 
> I just wanted to get your thoughts on if you feel it is worth $250.  Also, is there anything specific I should check on the bike if I go back to purchase it?  I've included a couple pictures I took.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 783813
> 
> View attachment 783814
> Snow Tires!!
> View attachment 783809
> 
> View attachment 783810


----------

